# Primo fu il naso o forse le tette?



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2021)

“Inizialmente“ ogni persona aveva una sua fisionomia dipendente dalla sua genetica che, per i limitati spostamenti, risultava simile in gran parte a quella dei compaesani.
Poi abbiamo cominciato a trovare più belli i nasi degli attori e abbiamo prima desiderato e poi modificato i nostri.
Persino il mistico Battiato si è fatto ridurre il naso.
Poi il seno è diventato bello o no in relazione ai modelli che vedevamo, perciò c’era chi lo aveva troppo piccolo, chi troppo grande, chi della forma “sbagliata”.
In seguito i genitali.
Negli ultimi anni si constata il desiderio di adeguare il viso, soprattutto femminile (ma anche maschili in diverso modo) a dei modelli con sopracciglia folte e definite con una linea precisa, zigomi alti, nasi piccoli, labbra carnose, pelle setosa. Tutto questo è stato ottenuto sulle immagini con app di semplice uso.
A forza di vedersi modificate, moltissime ragazze cercano di far corrispondere la realtà a quelle immagini.
Io non mi sono abituata e mi prende un colpo quando vedo questi visi. 
Voi vi siete abituati alle labbra carnose e alle sopracciglia tutte uguali?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Inizialmente“ ogni persona aveva una sua fisionomia dipendente dalla sua genetica che, per i limitati spostamenti, risultava simile in gran parte a quella dei compaesani.
> Poi abbiamo cominciato a trovare più belli i nasi degli attori e abbiamo prima desiderato e poi modificato i nostri.
> Persino il mistico Battiato si è fatto ridurre il naso.
> Poi il seno è diventato bello o no in relazione ai modelli che vedevamo, perciò c’era chi lo aveva troppo piccolo, chi troppo grande, chi della forma “sbagliata”.
> ...


Proprio ieri ho visto una ragazza sui 20 con le labbra gonfiate da poco. 
Con quel broncetto che viene da fissare non per la sensualità ma per la postura della bocca decisamente innaturale. 
Ci faremo l'abitudine


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Proprio ieri ho visto una ragazza sui 20 con le labbra gonfiate da poco.
> Con quel broncetto che viene da fissare non per la sensualità ma per la postura della bocca decisamente innaturale.
> Ci faremo l'abitudine


----------



## spleen (7 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Voi vi siete abituati alle labbra carnose e alle sopracciglia tutte uguali?*


Ci sono molte cose a cui non mi abituo, le labbra tumefatte, le sopracciglia tatuate etc.
Più di tutto continuo a non abituarmi ai tatuaggi, a me piacciono i corpi, la pelle, nella sua naturalità, trovo accettabili le rughe, mi incuriosiscono le piccole macchie, mi eccitano le lentiggini, soprattutto nella scollatura delle donne. Spesso mi affascinano le cicatrici, che quando non deturpano hanno quel sottile fascino che parla di vita vissuta, che continua nonostante gli imprevisti.
Non sto parlando di singoli minuscoli tatuaggi, vezzosi, che al limite vabbè... Mi riferisco a questo conformismo di continuare a scarabocchiare orribili e incancellabili scemenze e grafiche d'accatto su quanto di più prezioso abbiamo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Giugno 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci sono molte cose a cui non mi abituo, le labbra tumefatte, le sopracciglia tatuate etc.
> Più di tutto continuo a non abituarmi ai tatuaggi, a me piacciono i corpi, la pelle, nella sua naturalità, trovo accettabili le rughe, mi incuriosiscono le piccole macchie, mi eccitano le lentiggini, soprattutto nella scollatura delle donne. Spesso mi affascinano le cicatrici, che quando non deturpano hanno quel sottile fascino che parla di vita vissuta, che continua nonostante gli imprevisti.
> Non sto parlando di singoli minuscoli tatuaggi, vezzosi, che al limite vabbè... Mi riferisco a questo conformismo di continuare a scarabocchiare orribili e incancellabili scemenze e grafiche d'accatto su quanto di più prezioso abbiamo.


Io ho 2 tatuaggi uno sulla spalla uno sul braccio...non sono piccoli anzi...
Li ho fatti entrambi negli ultimi 5 anni...quindi una scelta ponderata e non dettata da mode del momento...
Sono parte di me...rappresentano me...il mio vissuto...
Quello che sono...
Onestamente (ma sono di parte)sono veramente belli...
Ovviamente a 20 anni non avrei preso in considerazione di farmeli fare...ma a 40 anni si...


----------



## spleen (7 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho 2 tatuaggi uno sulla spalla uno sul braccio...non sono piccoli anzi...
> Li ho fatti entrambi negli ultimi 5 anni...quindi una scelta ponderata e non dettata da mode del momento...
> Sono parte di me...rappresentano me...il mio vissuto...
> Quello che sono...
> ...


Ciascuno è libero ovviamente di fare quello che vuole, mi rallegro che a te piacciano, io non rieco a digerirli, che ti devo dire, sarò antiquato.
Non mi piacciono nè esteticamente e ho già detto perchè, nè capisco il senso di scrivermi addosso cose che poi mi debbano ricordare qualcosa di me o che abbiano anche seppur lontanamente la dignità di rappresentare la mia esperienza di vita, (e credo nemmeno la tua).
Quanto alle mode del momento meglio stendere un velo pietoso, c'è una intera massa di sedicenti trasgressori incanalati dentro stereotipi che pensano trasgressivi. (Non sto parlando di te, dico in senso lato).
Nemmeno in questo senso penso che il nostro corpo sia un archivio culturale, bensì una ogettività da rispettare.
Sono conscio di essere controcorrente eh...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Giugno 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciascuno è libero ovviamente di fare quello che vuole, mi rallegro che a te piacciano, io non rieco a digerirli, che ti devo dire, sarò antiquato.
> Non mi piacciono nè esteticamente e ho già detto perchè, nè capisco il senso di scrivermi addosso cose che poi mi debbano ricordare qualcosa di me o che abbiano anche seppur lontanamente la dignità di rappresentare la mia esperienza di vita, (e credo nemmeno la tua).
> Quanto alle mode del momento meglio stendere un velo pietoso, c'è una intera massa di sedicenti trasgressori incanalati dentro stereotipi che pensano trasgressivi. (Non sto parlando di te, dico in senso lato).


Nessun problema...
O li ami o li odi....
Uno l ho fatto dopo la morte di mia mamma...
L altro...ha un valore altrettanto affettivo ma diciamo che è più decorativo...
Li rifarei entrambi ...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2021)

Credo che ormai ogni ragazzina creda di dover avere il seno della forma di quelli rifatti e consideri sbagliato il proprio se è diverso.
Allo stesso modo la diversità della linea delle sopracciglia, che determina lo sguardo, sembra che debba essere uguale per tutti.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Inizialmente“ ogni persona aveva una sua fisionomia dipendente dalla sua genetica che, per i limitati spostamenti, risultava simile in gran parte a quella dei compaesani.
> Poi abbiamo cominciato a trovare più belli i nasi degli attori e abbiamo prima desiderato e poi modificato i nostri.
> Persino il mistico Battiato si è fatto ridurre il naso.
> Poi il seno è diventato bello o no in relazione ai modelli che vedevamo, perciò c’era chi lo aveva troppo piccolo, chi troppo grande, chi della forma “sbagliata”.
> ...


Mi fanno un po’ senso neh.


----------



## Foglia (8 Giugno 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci sono molte cose a cui non mi abituo, le labbra tumefatte, le sopracciglia tatuate etc.
> Più di tutto continuo a non abituarmi ai tatuaggi, a me piacciono i corpi, la pelle, nella sua naturalità, trovo accettabili le rughe, mi incuriosiscono le piccole macchie, mi eccitano le lentiggini, soprattutto nella scollatura delle donne. Spesso mi affascinano le cicatrici, che quando non deturpano hanno quel sottile fascino che parla di vita vissuta, che continua nonostante gli imprevisti.
> Non sto parlando di singoli minuscoli tatuaggi, vezzosi, che al limite vabbè... Mi riferisco a questo conformismo di continuare a scarabocchiare orribili e incancellabili scemenze e grafiche d'accatto su quanto di più prezioso abbiamo.



Sopracciglia tatuate presente! 
E ho evitato le labbra tatuate solo perché mi hanno detto che fanno un pò male  (anzi, per la precisione un male non da poco , aggiunto all'inconveniente che essendo zona "umida" si soffre un pò anche durante la guarigione).

Quanto ai tatuaggi sul corpo, per il momento "mi salvo" dal tuo giudizio negativo (che è comunque giudizio estetico  ) ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole e ci mancherebbe  solo perché ne ho uno piccolissimo per giunta fatto poco fa, alla bellezza di 44 anni  , che ha un significato che va oltre le due stelline che ho dietro alla spalla (ma che probabilmente sarà _work in progress_, nel senso che mi piacerebbe aggiungere una stellina per ogni anno che passa  ).

Vabbè.... i tatuaggi sono roba vecchia come il mondo. E la body art ha origini - anche culturali - altrettanto antiche  (se vogliamo lasciarle nella nostra cultura del Dopoguerra, vai a vedere cosa facevano in punto due come Piero Manzoni e Gina Pane.... quest'ultima certamente un pò "forte"  ).

In ogni caso, lasciando stare il mio tatuaggio in corrispondenza della scapola, vi posso dire  che il tatuaggio alle sopracciglia malgrado il male (  ) lo rifarei anche subito. Avevo sopracciglia asimmetriche, non mi piacevano. Ora non solo stanno a posto, ma ora sono praticamente quasi libera dall'obbligo della pinzetta (non parlo di trucco per le sopracciglia che tanto con il trucco faccio pasticci, per cui mai usato  ). Ti dirò che essendo per giunta stato fatto un lavoro molto bello, non mi sento manco per niente "omologata" o roba simile. Molto più semplicemente, guardo le mie sopracciglia, penso a come erano prima, e ne sono soddisfatta 

Avrei fatto un piccolo "sacrificio" per le labbra   , nel senso che anche lì (a parte nessuna "tumefazione", se non per il tempo di assestamento del tatuaggio, 3-4 giorni  ) mi sarebbe piaciuto definire un pò di più la forma. Non è stato possibile (nel senso che avrei dovuto farmi fare tutte le labbra, o la gran parte, per ottenere un risultato naturale, e la mia amica seriamente si è rifiutata di "dare solo il ritocchino sopra") ma ho lasciato perdere (quelle poche volte che le trucco ci metto - maldestramente, a dire i vero ) un pò di matita ed è finita lì 
Di qui a sentirmi "omologata" ne corre parecchio 

Per la chirurgia estetica (abbiamo fatto un discorso a suo tempo), se non ci fossero effetti collaterali e rischi mica da poco (e purtroppo per taluni interventi ci sono, li ho affrontati anche nel lavoro, ma non solo: a volte anch'io personalmente non li trovo migliorativi: ma solo a volte  , potrei portare l'esempio di alcune amiche che si sono sottoposte ad esempio alla "limatina" al naso e vedendole non lo diresti) non vedrei certo problemi. Il fatto che siano pur sempre interventi (con tanto di cateteri, drenaggi, etc) e l'idea stessa di inserire protesi (vedi mastoplastica), a me scoraggia.
Quanto alle labbra, ne ho viste alcune (anche foto di VIP) con delle labbra che a me fanno impressione. Immagino che non si siano rivolte a dei "cani" della chirurgia estetica, per cui sono portata a credere che non è (o non sempre è) migliorativo farle. Idem gli zigomi, spesso ne ricavo un effetto grottesco, e anche lì.... no , a meno di motivi più che validi, personalmente eviterei.


----------



## Martes (8 Giugno 2021)

A me fa un'impressione aberrante l'idea di qualunque modifica effettuata sul corpo, buchi alle orecchie compresi e persino il trucco, anche se si può levare, ma mi rendo conto che è una faccenda tutta mia (non un problema perché non lo vivo come tale) e gli altri posson fare su di sé quel che vogliono che non m'importa niente


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Giugno 2021)

Sugli interventi anche io sono contraria (su di me...poi ognuno liberissimo di fare quel che vuole)...trucco non lo uso....
Buchi alle orecchie...non mi ci stanno più altri orecchini 
L unica cosa che cambio è il colore dei capelli!!!
A sto giro ho trovato la giusta gradazione di colore...mi sta benissimo....sono veramente entusiasta... probabilmente anche perché sono leggermente abbronzata e questo colore giova all' incarnato!!!
È cmq un colore particolare....ma non particolarmente strano....


----------



## Foglia (8 Giugno 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> A me fa un'impressione aberrante l'idea di qualunque modifica effettuata sul corpo, *buchi alle orecchie* compresi e persino il trucco, anche se si può levare, ma mi rendo conto che è una faccenda tutta mia (non un problema perché non lo vivo come tale) e gli altri posson fare su di sé quel che vogliono che non m'importa niente


Buchi nelle orecchie ne ho avuti 7 in totale (4 da una parte  e 3 dall'altra  ), e proprio l'altro giorno, osservando quelli che oramai sono solo piccoli "segni" mi è venuto da sorridere. Quanti ricordi, e quanto mi piacevano


----------



## Martes (8 Giugno 2021)

È che io non trovo tanta differenza tra queste due


Se non che a una cosa siamo abituati e ad un'altra no


----------



## Foglia (8 Giugno 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> È che io non trovo tanta differenza tra queste due
> View attachment 9569
> View attachment 9570
> Se non che a una cosa siamo abituati e ad un'altra no



E' un pò "forte" come affermazione 

Mi hai comunque fatto venire in mente un libro bellissimo che avevo, di foto sulle "usanze" dal mondo, sulla gente del mondo 

Credo mi sia stato "ciulato" dall'ex perché l'ho cercato or ora, ma non più trovato  

Ma hai posto pure un bel dilemma, che credo tocchi i limiti "di disposizione" del nostro corpo. Certamente, a me che sono occidentale, non verrebbe da considerare "sana" (passa il termine) la pratica delle cd. donne dal collo lungo (che iniziano da bambine, all'interno di una ben precisa tradizione), mentre nella prima foto vedo (sostanzialmente, ti dico la prima cosa che ho visto  ) una bellissima ragazza con un paio di orecchini simil-tribali (i buchi sotto sono buchi "normalissimi", eh  , vale a dire non "tribali" pure loro ) che non mi fanno impazzire .
La prima cosa che ho notato


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> È che io non trovo tanta differenza tra queste due
> View attachment 9569La
> 
> View attachment 9570
> Se non che a una cosa siamo abituati e ad un'altra no





Martes ha detto:


> È che io non trovo tanta differenza tra queste due
> View attachment 9569
> View attachment 9570
> Se non che a una cosa siamo abituati e ad un'altra no


La differenza c’è eccome.
Con tutto il rispetto che ho per le altre culture, la seconda tradizione comporta una deformazione della colonna e rende la donna totalmente invalida senza il supporto delle “collane” e le rende difficile la vita quotidiana.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2021)

Io non ero contro la chirurgia estetica, ma contro la omologazione.
Quelloche mi fa orrore è considerarsi adeguati nella misura in cui si è più vicini a un modello.
Mi sembra normale correggere, visto che è possibile, un inestetismo che crea disagio reale o solo personale.
Ho conosciuto molte donne che hanno fatto interventi al seno e le ho viste prima e dopo. Generalmente chi ha fatto la riduzione ha fatto benissimo. Ho visto situazioni strazianti risolte.
Quello che trovo assurdo è fare interventi, anche minimale, per vedersi...uguali.
L’asimmetria evidente ci inquieta. 
Ho un contatto fb, una pensionata, che si è fatta fare il trucco permanente agli occhi e ne è felice.A me non passa per la testa. Lei non è mai stata una vamp neppure da giovane, è nonna e semplice si piace di più con un leggero trucco, solo non ha voglia di farselo (forse anche per la scomodità, visto che porta gli occhiali). Non vuole essere uguale alle altre.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2021)

Sono per la chirurgia estetica quando é evidente un problema che mette a proprio agio 
Non come tentativo di omologarsi o di non rassegnarsi agli anni che passano 
Pensando a quello che ha scritto @spleen ho capito di essere la sua donna ideale: due interventi estetici, due buchi per orecchie 3 tatuaggi


----------



## Martes (8 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La differenza c’è eccome.
> Con tutto il rispetto che ho per le altre culture, la seconda tradizione comporta una deformazione della colonna e rende la donna totalmente invalida senza il supporto delle “collane” e le rende difficile la vita quotidiana.


Certo il collo allungato è più invalidante, ma *dal mio punto di vista *anche perforarsi le orecchie per infilare aggeggi assolutamente inutili anzi pure scomodi è una deturpazione idiota


----------



## Lostris (8 Giugno 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Certo il collo allungato è più invalidante, ma *dal mio punto di vista *anche perforarsi le orecchie per infilare aggeggi assolutamente inutili anzi pure scomodi è una deturpazione idiota


Io adoro gli orecchini... 
Ne ho tantissime paia, pochi preziosi (li perdo continuamente) e di tutte le forme.

Mia sorella ogni viaggio che fa(Ceva) sa che souvenir portarmi

Tra l’altro tanti son legati a persone/ricordi.
Ne ho due paia che presi a Cuba dieci anni fa fatti con dei semi che adoro.

È l’accessorio che cambio più spesso. Pochissimi anelli (anche se sto incrementando), pochi bracciali.

Non sono inutili, sono decorativi, esprimono qualcosa.
Hanno in parte la stessa funzione che può avere la scelta di determinati capi di abbigliamento anziché altri.. certe forme, certi colori.. non ci si veste solo per non andare in giro nudi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Giugno 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Certo il collo allungato è più invalidante, ma *dal mio punto di vista *anche perforarsi le orecchie per infilare aggeggi assolutamente inutili anzi pure scomodi è una deturpazione idiota


Condivido, anche io non ho orecchini, lo trovo inutile


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Certo il collo allungato è più invalidante, ma *dal mio punto di vista *anche perforarsi le orecchie per infilare aggeggi assolutamente inutili anzi pure scomodi è una deturpazione idiota


Tu sei esagerata


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io adoro gli orecchini...
> Ne ho tantissime paia, pochi preziosi (li perdo continuamente) e di tutte le forme.
> 
> Mia sorella ogni viaggio che fa(Ceva) sa che souvenir portarmi
> ...


Io ho fatto i buchi per evitare di perdere gli orecchini che mi piacciono moltissimo.
Ho anche osservato che gli orecchini aiutino a scongiurare l’effetto “casalinga che è andata a buttare l’immondizia “ che rischio con il mio abbigliamento casual


----------



## Martes (8 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei esagerata


Sì, lo ammetto


----------



## Vera (8 Giugno 2021)

Io sono noiosissima. Nessun tatuaggio, anche se sugli altri mi affascinano. Ho i buchi alle orecchie, niente piercing. Ho le sopracciglia naturali (non mi piacciono sottili).
Ho lo stesso taglio di capelli da 30 anni (il mio parrucchiere ormai mi odia).


----------



## Gennaro73 (8 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho 2 tatuaggi uno sulla spalla uno sul braccio...non sono piccoli anzi...
> Li ho fatti entrambi negli ultimi 5 anni...quindi una scelta ponderata e non dettata da mode del momento...
> Sono parte di me...rappresentano me...il mio vissuto...
> Quello che sono...
> ...


Si possono fare sullo scroto i tatuaggi? Vorrei farmi le palle dorate, magari con un disegnino tipo Yin e Yang...


----------



## Gennaro73 (8 Giugno 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Io sono noiosissima. Nessun tatuaggio, anche se sugli altri mi affascinano. Ho i buchi alle orecchie, niente piercing. Ho le sopracciglia naturali (non mi piacciono sottili).
> Ho lo stesso taglio di capelli da 30 anni (il mio parrucchiere ormai mi odia).


Io non ti trovo affatto noiosa! Piuttosto, irritante.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Si possono fare sullo scroto i tatuaggi? Vorrei farmi le palle dorate, magari con un disegnino tipo Yin e Yang...


Ti giro il numero del mio tatuatore se vuoi...
...non dovrebbe essere nemmeno troppo doloroso...


----------



## Gennaro73 (8 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ti giro il numero del mio tatuatore se vuoi...
> ...non dovrebbe essere nemmeno troppo doloroso...


Poi se mi riproduco, mi nascono discendenti giallo Simpons


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Poi se mi riproduco, mi nascono doscendenti giallo Simpons


Beh se il 73 è il tuo anno di nascita...direi anche basta


----------



## Gennaro73 (9 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh se il 73 è il tuo anno di nascita...direi anche basta


È l'80... il mio nick è a prova di bomba... nome ed anno fasulli! E nessuno saprà quale anno sono nato... ops...


----------



## bettypage (9 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Inizialmente“ ogni persona aveva una sua fisionomia dipendente dalla sua genetica che, per i limitati spostamenti, risultava simile in gran parte a quella dei compaesani.
> Poi abbiamo cominciato a trovare più belli i nasi degli attori e abbiamo prima desiderato e poi modificato i nostri.
> Persino il mistico Battiato si è fatto ridurre il naso.
> Poi il seno è diventato bello o no in relazione ai modelli che vedevamo, perciò c’era chi lo aveva troppo piccolo, chi troppo grande, chi della forma “sbagliata”.
> ...


È sempre stato così, l'omologazione inizia già da bambini. Mia madre per necessita logostiche è sempre stata molto nazista e poco democratica su tante questioni, l'esclusione da tante cose mi ha generato frustrazione che poi è diventata autonomia di pensiero. Ora mi sento molto poco condizionata da fenomeni mainstream. Odio i tatuaggi e i pricing, le unghie da strega decorate, le ciglia superdefinite, i corpi palesemente artefatti e troppo esibiti. Adoro l'armonia generata dai difetti. Penso al naso del cantante dei maneskin (mondieu guardo i ragazzini!!!) o javier bardem o il viso di alba rohrwacher. Amo più un viso imperfetto ma espressivo di un viso bello ma piatto.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> È sempre stato così, l'omologazione inizia già da bambini. Mia madre per necessita logostiche è sempre stata molto nazista e poco democratica su tante questioni, l'esclusione da tante cose mi ha generato frustrazione che poi è diventata autonomia di pensiero. Ora mi sento molto poco condizionata da fenomeni mainstream. Odio i tatuaggi e i pricing, le unghie da strega decorate, le ciglia superdefinite, i corpi palesemente artefatti e troppo esibiti. Adoro l'armonia generata dai difetti. Penso al naso del cantante dei maneskin (mondieu guardo i ragazzini!!!) o javier bardem o il viso di alba rohrwacher. Amo più un viso imperfetto ma espressivo di un viso bello ma piatto.


Non ho capito bene la descrizione della tua infanzia.
Mi sento di precisare che non ho mai avuto ambizioni controcorrente, che rischiano di essere corrente, perché trovo del tutto normale appartenere alla propria cultura e fa pure chi si crede controcorrente.
Quello che mi fa impressione è la perdita della propria fisionomia.


----------



## spleen (9 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono per la chirurgia estetica quando é evidente un problema che mette a proprio agio
> Non come tentativo di omologarsi o di non rassegnarsi agli anni che passano
> Pensando a quello che ha scritto @spleen *ho capito di essere la sua donna ideale*: due interventi estetici, due buchi per orecchie 3 tatuaggi


Ne ero certo.  
Tuttavia credo che in fondo ce la si giochi sempre su altri parametri.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Giugno 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Certo il collo allungato è più invalidante, ma *dal mio punto di vista *anche perforarsi le orecchie per infilare aggeggi assolutamente inutili anzi pure scomodi è una deturpazione idiota


Mia moglie dice sempre, toglietemi tutto ma mai le mie scarpe e i miei orecchini.


----------



## Foglia (9 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito bene la descrizione della tua infanzia.
> Mi sento di precisare che non ho mai avuto ambizioni controcorrente, che rischiano di essere corrente, perché trovo del tutto normale appartenere alla propria cultura e fa pure chi si crede controcorrente.
> *Quello che mi fa impressione è la perdita della propria fisionomia*.


Ma se hai una cosa che vivi come un "difetto" e la puoi migliorare, secondo me tutto sta in un rapporto di rischi/benefici 

Io cosa rischiavo con un tatuaggio alle sopracciglia (fidandomi ovviamente dell'amica che me le ha fatte, e che comunque prima le ha disegnate, sicché le ho viste  )? Perché questo è secondo me il punto. Io avevo le sopracciglia che non mi piacevano. Con il trucco non mi ci mettevo proprio, a correggerle (io col trucco faccio più che altro pasticci, non son capace, non ho pazienza. E quel poco che uso lo uso pure malamente. Questo è). E non ti dico, al contrario, cosa facevo con la pinzetta: peggio che peggio. Ora mi piacciono, le pinzette non le uso praticamente più (anche quelle "modificano" - prendilo un pò in senso "lato" - la fisionomia: eppure la più parte di noi mica gira con le sopracciglia intonse....).

Il rischio alla salute per un tatuaggio è oggettivamente minimo.
Io almeno la penso così. Sinceramente migliorerei senza problemi un pò di cose di me, se questo non avesse controindicazioni. Proprio per essere più contenta io. Poi siccome la gran parte di questi miglioramenti non è esente da potenziali controindicazioni (ma anche più banalmente: dovessi mai pensare a una mastoplastica additiva io avrei una paura folle, per cui non la farei, a meno di gravi motivi, tipo menomazioni etc), non ci penso proprio. Idem dove il rischio (evidente in diversi interventi) è quello di subire dei peggioramenti. Qualche miglioramento (tipo in chi si è limato il naso) comunque l'ho visto: io avrei paura, ma è un discorso legato alla paura, non alla perdita di una gobba sul naso.

Concordo invece con @spleen su un'altra questione, che è quella delle cicatrici: le ho, e ad alcune sono fin "affezionata". Roba strana


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma se hai una cosa che vivi come un "difetto" e la puoi migliorare, secondo me tutto sta in un rapporto di rischi/benefici
> 
> Io cosa rischiavo con un tatuaggio alle sopracciglia (fidandomi ovviamente dell'amica che me le ha fatte, e che comunque prima le ha disegnate, sicché le ho viste  )? Perché questo è secondo me il punto. Io avevo le sopracciglia che non mi piacevano. Con il trucco non mi ci mettevo proprio, a correggerle (io col trucco faccio più che altro pasticci, non son capace, non ho pazienza. E quel poco che uso lo uso pure malamente. Questo è). E non ti dico, al contrario, cosa facevo con la pinzetta: peggio che peggio. Ora mi piacciono, le pinzette non le uso praticamente più (anche quelle "modificano" - prendilo un pò in senso "lato" - la fisionomia: eppure la più parte di noi mica gira con le sopracciglia intonse....).
> 
> ...


Ho capito il tuo problema pilifero . Sinceramente io non avevo notato nessuna anomalia. Ma se va bene per te...evidentemente non ti trasforma.
Penso che avrai evitato l’effetto  “dipinto“ e uguale per tutte .
Però se guardi le “belle” in televisione, le trovi indistinguibili


----------



## bettypage (9 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito bene la descrizione della tua infanzia.
> Mi sento di precisare che non ho mai avuto ambizioni controcorrente, che rischiano di essere corrente, perché trovo del tutto normale appartenere alla propria cultura e fa pure chi si crede controcorrente.
> Quello che mi fa impressione è la perdita della propria fisionomia.


Dove ho scritto controcorrente? Ho parlato di autonomia di pensiero che può anche concordare con quello della corrente. 

La perdita della personalità è forse peggio.

Sulla mia infanzia, sono cresciuta con tanti fratelli e per questioni organizzative c'era poco margine di trattativa, tutto era deciso.
Da bambini sempre vestiti poco glamour, molto classici. 
Sul mangiare molto salutisti e pochi cibi industriali. 
Insomma eravamo poco alla moda ma elegantini, per merenda mai merendine ma succhi di frutta fatti in casa o panino. 
Alieni rispetto ai coetanei.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> Dove ho scritto controcorrente? Ho parlato di autonomia di pensiero che può anche concordare con quello della corrente.
> 
> La perdita della personalità è forse peggio.
> 
> ...


“Mainstream” mi fa talmente schifo che traduco il non essere nella corrente, con controcorrente.
Comunque parlavo di me, non di te.
Non vedo strano vestirsi senza seguire la moda. Ma evidentemente cambia a seconda del contesto.


----------



## Vera (9 Giugno 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Io non ti trovo affatto noiosa! Piuttosto, irritante.


Smettila con i complimenti.


----------



## Gennaro73 (9 Giugno 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Smettila con i complimenti.


Bella questa


----------



## bettypage (9 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Mainstream” mi fa talmente schifo che traduco il non essere nella corrente, con controcorrente.
> Comunque parlavo di me, non di te.
> Non vedo strano vestirsi senza seguire la moda. Ma evidentemente cambia a seconda del contesto.


In effetti fa schifo pure a me, non lo uso mai. 

Da piccoli, a scuola, pure la merenda va di moda, oltre lo zaino, le scarpe, i vestiti, lo sport, l'astuccio, il diario,(che ricordi la smemoranda)


----------



## Foglia (10 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho capito il tuo problema pilifero . Sinceramente io non avevo notato nessuna anomalia. Ma se va bene per te...*evidentemente non ti trasforma*.
> Penso che avrai evitato l’effetto  “dipinto“ e uguale per tutte .
> Però se guardi le “belle” in televisione, le trovi indistinguibili


Ma no che non mi "trasforma", son sempre io  In ogni caso loro (le sopracciglia) son cambiate eccome 

L'effetto "dipinto" si evita anzitutto non affidandosi a chi il tatuaggio lo esegue col pigmento che si usa per i tatuaggi "normali": quello tende a virare sul bluastro (come tutti i tatuaggi), per cui in breve tempo chi se lo è visto usare decisamente non è contento 
La mia amica mi ha fatto vedere alcune foto di lavori a dir poco "orripilanti" di clienti venute a farlo "cancellare" (si può.... non oso immaginare il dolore ) per poi "sovrascrivere" coi pigmenti naturali   
Comunque, tra le "opzioni" , ci sono anche sopracciglia fatte con delle specie di "arabeschi" (sì lo so, bisogna avere un notevole "coraggio"   ).

Guardo poca tivù, come sai , però credo che per chi faccia della propria immagine un lavoro l'uniformarsi corrisponda al lavoro stesso .
Se corrispondi a certi "canoni" lavori, altrimenti resti al palo. Proprio semplicemente


----------



## Martes (10 Giugno 2021)

Comunque al di là della mia insofferenza verso qualunque alterazione al proprio corpo, il focus su cui @Brunetta pone l'attenzione in questo 3d mi sembra un tema molto vivo al giorno d'oggi e pure collegato alla teoria esposta da @danny e l'isola con 100 uomini e 100 donne

Ho ragionato recentemente con un ragazzino di 17 anni, con un aspetto assolutamente nella norma, che stava progettando un intervento al naso perché il naso "deve essere" perfettamente allineato secondo un angolo di un certo (preciso eh!) grado rispetto al bordo esterno dell'occhio, ovviamente da ambo i lati del viso. E questo in quanto necessario per esser sicuri di essere attraenti e risultare quindi tra i vincenti nella teoria che in pratica danny riassume nel suo 3d.
Quindi pur essendo una pessima osservatrice trovo molto plausibile che anche al femminile si applichino ragionamenti simili, livellando l'aspetto su un ipotetico ideale.

E mi viene in mente La donna perfetta, anche se il titolo originale era La fabbrica delle mogli e la perfezione non verteva solo sull'aspetto fisico... tuttavia anche ora oltre a quella estetica si assiste ad un'omologazione di comportamenti da mostrare come "vincenti"


----------



## Lostris (10 Giugno 2021)

Sicuramente la globalizzazione ha dato una spinta ulteriore rispetto al veicolare questi modelli.
Di ideale di perfezione estetica, di caratteristiche vincenti, di traguardi desiderabili.
I social sono la ciliegina sulla torta promuovendo la perfezione e mettendo a disposizione strumenti per modificare la realtà.

strumenti che son sempre esistiti, intendiamoci, ma appannaggio di meno persone e relativamente a messaggi molto più di massa e “alti”, quindi meno personalizzati e pericolosi.
Ora tutti possiamo piallarci le rughe e ringiovanirci, gonfiarci le labbra ecc. e fuggire dall’invecchiamento e dalle imperfezioni.

Quando erano la Shiffer, la Campbell e la Crawford ad essere un ideale non ci si “ammalava” come ora dove lo sono la tua vicina, l’estetista, la collega.. insomma tutte.
E l’ansia di non corrispondervi può diventare un problema, soprattutto in certe età si è più fragili.

Comunque se mio figlio volesse allineare il naso con un intervento chirurgico provvederei personalmente all’allineamento con una testata.
Sia mai che contestualmente gli riparta il neurone inceppato.
Sono per i vecchi metodi. Si risparmia, anche.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2021)

bettypage ha detto:


> In effetti fa schifo pure a me, non lo uso mai.
> 
> Da piccoli, a *scuola, pure la merenda va di moda, oltre lo zaino, le scarpe, i vestiti, lo sport, l'astuccio, il diario*,(che ricordi la smemoranda)


Anche questo cambia dal contesto.



Martes ha detto:


> Comunque al di là della mia insofferenza verso qualunque alterazione al proprio corpo, il focus su cui @Brunetta pone l'attenzione in questo 3d mi sembra un tema molto vivo al giorno d'oggi e pure collegato alla teoria esposta da @danny e l'isola con 100 uomini e 100 donne
> 
> Ho ragionato recentemente con un ragazzino di 17 anni, con un aspetto assolutamente nella norma, che stava progettando un intervento al naso perché il naso "deve essere" perfettamente allineato secondo un angolo di un certo (preciso eh!) grado rispetto al bordo esterno dell'occhio, ovviamente da ambo i lati del viso. E questo in quanto necessario per esser sicuri di essere attraenti e risultare quindi tra i vincenti nella teoria che in pratica danny riassume nel suo 3d.
> Quindi pur essendo una pessima osservatrice trovo molto plausibile che anche al femminile si applichino ragionamenti simili, livellando l'aspetto su un ipotetico ideale.
> ...


Credo che tutti debbano leggere il libro (il primo film era il migliore, il più recente con Nicole Kidman con un risvolto para femminista, perde di incesività) perché sembrava una critica all’esistente negli Stati Uniti al tempo nei quartieri di eleganti villette suburbane e alla “Mistica della femminilità” che era stata criticata nel libro omonimo di Betty Friedan, ma che poi si è sviluppato con modalità diverse da noi.
Si può avere l’inquietante sensazione di vedere descritto ambienti che conosciamo.



Lostris ha detto:


> Sicuramente la globalizzazione ha dato una spinta ulteriore rispetto al veicolare questi modelli.
> Di ideale di perfezione estetica, di caratteristiche vincenti, di traguardi desiderabili.
> I social sono la ciliegina sulla torta promuovendo la perfezione e mettendo a disposizione strumenti per modificare la realtà.
> 
> ...


----------



## Martes (10 Giugno 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Comunque se mio figlio volesse allineare il naso con un intervento chirurgico provvederei personalmente all’allineamento con una testata.
> Sia mai che contestualmente gli riparta il neurone inceppato.
> Sono per i vecchi metodi. Si risparmia, anche.


Purtroppo (per fortuna in realtà) non era mio figlio


----------



## Foglia (10 Giugno 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Comunque al di là della mia insofferenza verso qualunque alterazione al proprio corpo, il focus su cui @Brunetta pone l'attenzione in questo 3d mi sembra un tema molto vivo al giorno d'oggi e pure collegato alla teoria esposta da @danny e l'isola con 100 uomini e 100 donne
> 
> Ho ragionato recentemente con un ragazzino di 17 anni, con un aspetto assolutamente nella norma, che stava progettando un intervento al naso perché il naso "deve essere" perfettamente allineato secondo un angolo di un certo (preciso eh!) grado rispetto al bordo esterno dell'occhio, ovviamente da ambo i lati del viso. E questo in quanto necessario per esser sicuri di essere attraenti e risultare quindi tra i vincenti nella teoria che in pratica danny riassume nel suo 3d.
> Quindi pur essendo una pessima osservatrice trovo molto plausibile che anche al femminile si applichino ragionamenti simili, livellando l'aspetto su un ipotetico ideale.



Però non mi sembra che queste "teorie" abbiano molto "successo". O meglio, magari faranno proselismo, ma poi a conti fatti....?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però non mi sembra che queste "teorie" abbiano molto "successo". O meglio, magari faranno proselismo, ma poi a conti fatti....?


Non si vede l’esercito dei cloni al supermercato, ma già fuori da un liceo sì.


----------



## Foglia (10 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si vede l’esercito dei cloni al supermercato, ma già fuori da un liceo sì.


È un'età in cui si devono forse ancora capire certe cose. Le mode sono sempre esistite. Poi, come ha detto @Lostris , se mio figlio mi chiedesse un naso "allineato", finirebbe a calci in culo  . Se avesse un problema al naso che lo affligge, no


----------



## Skorpio (10 Giugno 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Comunque al di là della mia insofferenza verso qualunque alterazione al proprio corpo, il focus su cui @Brunetta pone l'attenzione in questo 3d mi sembra un tema molto vivo al giorno d'oggi e pure collegato alla teoria esposta da @danny e l'isola con 100 uomini e 100 donne
> 
> Ho ragionato recentemente con un ragazzino di 17 anni, con un aspetto assolutamente nella norma, che stava progettando un intervento al naso perché il naso "deve essere" perfettamente allineato secondo un angolo di un certo (preciso eh!) grado rispetto al bordo esterno dell'occhio, ovviamente da ambo i lati del viso. E questo in quanto necessario per esser sicuri di essere attraenti e risultare quindi tra i vincenti nella teoria che in pratica danny riassume nel suo 3d.
> Quindi pur essendo una pessima osservatrice trovo molto plausibile che anche al femminile si applichino ragionamenti simili, livellando l'aspetto su un ipotetico ideale.
> ...


Comportamenti vincenti.. liberanti..  Insomma .. moderni ecco la parola giusta:
Moderni!


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Inizialmente“ ogni persona aveva una sua fisionomia dipendente dalla sua genetica che, per i limitati spostamenti, risultava simile in gran parte a quella dei compaesani.
> Poi abbiamo cominciato a trovare più belli i nasi degli attori e abbiamo prima desiderato e poi modificato i nostri.
> Persino il mistico Battiato si è fatto ridurre il naso.
> Poi il seno è diventato bello o no in relazione ai modelli che vedevamo, perciò c’era chi lo aveva troppo piccolo, chi troppo grande, chi della forma “sbagliata”.
> ...


Il mio modello di riferimento.... (in negativo)


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Il mio modello di riferimento.... (in negativo)View attachment 9571


Non capisco qual è il prima e quale il dopo


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco qual è il prima e quale il dopo


Lui è il cantante degli Aerosmith...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Lui è il cantante degli Aerosmith...


Fin lì ci arrivo.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fin lì ci arrivo.


Quanti lifting ha fatto?
Sembra la Vanoni.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Quanti lifting ha fatto?
> Sembra la Vanoni.


Quindi la foto a destra è dopo? Fa meno paura. Però le foto vengono tutte ritoccate.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi la foto a destra è dopo? Fa meno paura. Però le foto vengono tutte ritoccate.


Lui dal vivo fa veramente paura.
Meglio invecchiare normalmente che rendersi una specie di.... boh....


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Giugno 2021)

Tipo Mikey Rourke....


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Lui dal vivo fa veramente paura.
> Meglio invecchiare normalmente che rendersi una specie di.... boh....


Faceva paura anche da giovane.


----------

